# Who can help me with : David Kingdon-Children of Abraham ?



## Mayflower (Jun 29, 2006)

Iam actually searching already for a long time the book : David Kingdon-Children of Abraham.

I tried bookfinder and other websearching for usedbooks stores but i cannot find it.

Is there anyone who is willing to sell this book, or still knows someone or bookshop where i can order it ?

Thanks.

(Ps: I only saw it once on bookfinder for $29,00, which way to much for this small book)



[Edited on 6-29-2006 by Mayflower]

[Edited on 6-29-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2006)

It comes up at http://www.abebooks.com which is a good site for searching for used and out of print books.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> It comes up at http://www.abebooks.com which is a good site for searching for used and out of print books.



Thanks Chris, but i already check that out, and the price is also $29,00.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



If the book is hard to find and/or out of print, the price is going to be high unless you're dealing with someone who is just trying to get rid of it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2006)

This site suggests the book is out of print and that there have been rumors of a revised edition for years, but this has yet to materialize. 

See here for where you can order an authorized spiral bound reprint.


----------

